# Anyone heard of golden fan shrimp ?



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Anybody familiar with this name ? They are extremely similar to a Bamboo or Flower fan shrimp, but I am told they only grow to about 2 inches in length, rather than the 4 inches or more for Flower shrimp. They also don't have that very bright stripe on the back, but do have the same type of horizontal reddish stripes on the body as flower shrimp do. 

Their fans are a bit smaller, proportional to the body and the base body colour is a pale goldish, rather than the driftwood brown of my Flower shrimps. I can understand why another name for Flower shrimp is Wood shrimp, mine are so close to the colour of driftwood they'd be impossible to see if not for that back stripe that shows up so clearly. 

I know, pics would help.. still trying to fix the issue with my laptop.. sorry.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Lol yup and I had 2 one died tho, if I see him out I'll snap a pic


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Any clue as to the species name ? I can only find two species names for this type of shrimp and neither description fits these little ones. I also wonder if they have the same general life span as Flower shrimp are said to have.. I've read they can live 4 or 5 years, providing they're fed properly. So far the Flower shrimp I have seem to be doing well, though I have only had them for about 3 months, they are filter feeding every time I see them and seem to appreciate the diet I've been giving them.


----------

